# Game #30 (12/29): Los Angeles Lakers @ Charlotte Bobcats



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Los Angeles Lakers (19-10) @ Charlotte Bobcats (7-21)











*Charlotte Bobcats Arena, Charlotte, NC*

Date: Friday, December 29th
Time: 4:00 pm



 Starters<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">B.Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">K.Brown  </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *10.6* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *27.3* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *121* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.7* </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.4* </td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.2* </td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *4.7* </td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.6* </td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.2* </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.3* </td><td align="center" valign="top">FG% *.465* </td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4* </td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1.1* </td></tr></tbody> </table>​ 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">R.Felton </td><td align="center" valign="top">M.Carroll </td><td align="center" valign="top">G.Wallace </td><td align="center" valign="top">E.Okafor </td><td align="center" valign="top">P.Brezec </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *13.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *13* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.1*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *6.7* </td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *0.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *10.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.4*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.278*</td><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *2.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.5*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
 Bench<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">M.Evans </td><td align="center" valign="top">V.Radmanovic </td><td align="center" valign="top">S.Vujacic </td><td align="center" valign="top">J.Farmar </td><td align="center" valign="top">A.Bynum </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.4*</td></tr></tbody> </table>​ 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">A.Morrison </td><td align="center" valign="top">D.Anderson </td><td align="center" valign="top">J.Voskuhl </td><td align="center" valign="top">W.Herrmann </td><td align="center" valign="top">B.Robinson </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *13.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.1* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2.6* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.5* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2.4* </td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead" align="center"><td colspan="16">*Western ConferenceStandings*</td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td></td> <td align="left"></td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">1</td> <td align="left">Dallas</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>22</td> <td>7</td> <td>.759</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>13-3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-2</nobr></td> <td>98.8</td> <td>92.7</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.1</td><td><nobr>Won 8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-1</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">2</td> <td align="left">San Antonio</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>22</td> <td>8</td> <td>.733</td> <td>½</td> <td><nobr>11-5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-2</nobr></td> <td>100.5</td> <td>91.1</td> <td class="greenfont">+9.4</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">3</td> <td align="left">Utah</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>21</td> <td>9</td> <td>.700</td> <td>1 ½</td> <td><nobr>12-2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-1</nobr></td> <td>101.6</td> <td>98.6</td> <td class="greenfont">+3.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">4</td> <td align="left">Phoenix</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>19</td> <td>8</td> <td>.704</td> <td>2</td> <td><nobr>11-3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-2</nobr></td> <td>111.4</td> <td>104.7</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.7</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">*5*</td> <td align="left">*LA Lakers*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>*19*</td> <td>*10*</td> <td>*.655*</td> <td>*3*</td> <td><nobr>*13-4*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*6-6*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*12-5*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*4-0*</nobr></td> <td>*102.9*</td> <td>*99.8*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+3.1*</td><td><nobr>*Won 1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*6-4*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">6</td> <td align="left">Denver</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>16</td> <td>10</td> <td>.615</td> <td>4 ½</td> <td><nobr>9-5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-1</nobr></td> <td>108.7</td> <td>104.9</td> <td class="greenfont">+3.8</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">7</td> <td align="left">Houston</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>17</td> <td>12</td> <td>.586</td> <td>5</td> <td><nobr>8-3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-2</nobr></td> <td>94.5</td> <td>89.5</td> <td class="greenfont">+5.0</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">8</td> <td align="left">Golden State</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>15</td> <td>15</td> <td>.500</td> <td>7 ½</td> <td><nobr>12-5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-3</nobr></td> <td>106.0</td> <td>105.7</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.4</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="16">







</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Minnesota</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>12</td> <td>14</td> <td>.462</td> <td>8 ½</td> <td><nobr>7-5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-2</nobr></td> <td>93.4</td> <td>94.2</td> <td class="redfont">-0.8</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Sacramento</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>12</td> <td>14</td> <td>.462</td> <td>8 ½</td> <td><nobr>8-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-4</nobr></td> <td>99.9</td> <td>100.1</td> <td class="redfont">-0.2</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Portland</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>13</td> <td>16</td> <td>.448</td> <td>9</td> <td><nobr>7-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-1</nobr></td> <td>93.2</td> <td>97.1</td> <td class="redfont">-3.9</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">LA Clippers</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>12</td> <td>16</td> <td>.429</td> <td>9 ½</td> <td><nobr>10-6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-4</nobr></td> <td>95.5</td> <td>98.3</td> <td class="redfont">-2.8</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Seattle</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>12</td> <td>18</td> <td>.400</td> <td>10 ½</td> <td><nobr>8-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-4</nobr></td> <td>100.0</td> <td>101.2</td> <td class="redfont">-1.2</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">NO/Oklahoma City</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>11</td> <td>17</td> <td>.393</td> <td>10 ½</td> <td><nobr>6-6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-4</nobr></td> <td>90.3</td> <td>95.1</td> <td class="redfont">-4.8</td><td><nobr>Lost 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Memphis</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>6</td> <td>24</td> <td>.200</td> <td>16 ½</td> <td><nobr>4-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-6</nobr></td> <td>94.5</td> <td>98.7</td> <td class="redfont">-4.2</td><td><nobr>Lost 5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-9</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>​


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow, the Bobcats suck worse than I thought.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

why is utah ahead of phoenix if phoenix has a better %?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

afobisme said:


> why is utah ahead of phoenix if phoenix has a better %?


Because Utah is 1.5 games behind the Spurs and Phoenix is 2 games behind. This really doesn't mean anything until both teams have played the same amount of games.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Hope we win this. Also LakerFreak, not to be rude or anything, but Luke doesn't average 121 ppg :biggrin: . If he did, he'd be thought of as a billion times better than Wilt Chamberlain.

Can I have a cookie Laker Freak? JK.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Walter Hermann looks like a chick with that hair, lol.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe starting off hot... he is 12 early on 5-6 shooting


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kwame with 8 boards in the first. Kobe now with 16 on 7-9 shooting.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

continued update would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

38 pts by Bobcats in the 2nd qtr - MY GOODNESS. How awful defense this team plays?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

HORRIBLE...JUST HORRIBLE. Bobcats scored 42 pts on us in the 2nd qtr.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

60-60 at the half.

What the **** just happened on the last play of the 2nd qtr?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

42pts in the 2nd Q...can't say I'm surprised. It was all spurred by Vlad Rad*moron*ivic's idiotic TO at the end of the 1st Q.

We blew our 14pt lead in 2minutes, for God's sake...to the BOBCATS.

That is just sad. Can someone please play some defense or even better...REBOUND THE GOD DAMNED BALL??!!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kwame actually has a nice statline so far: 6pts, 11rbs, 3blks

Over/Under for Kwame's rebounds in the 2nd half: 2

Bobcats got 9 offensive boards in the 1st half, but it felt like 19. If we don't improve our rebounding, it's going to be a lot more than that.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kobe had a huge 1st half...27pts on 11/19, but he missed 4 or 5 shots pretty close to the basket.

He needs to stop forcing things and let his scoring come within the flow of the offense. Also, he's not in foul trouble anymore, so it's about time that he started to play defense on Gerald Wallace...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lynx said:


> 60-60 at the half.
> 
> What the **** just happened


1. Kobe Bryant and the starting unit played well enough in the 1st quarter that Phil but his bench in the start of the second - big mistake because the Bobcats did not empty their bench and the Lakers bench did not look prepared.

2. Kobe Bryant isn't that good at defending the post one-on-one; or at least not against Power Forwards which Garald Wallace pretty much is.

3. Kwame Brown's hand got hurt and that made Phil play Bynum and Ronny longer than he needed to. Ronny was then busy arguing with Sasha while Bynum is just...well there doing nothing.

4. Kobe comes back a little cold but doesn't stop shooting because most of the shots he missed he normally makes.

All of those came into effect turning a game where they (Lakers) could have led by 18 to being tied, but I have a feeling that Phil is not as mad as He should be.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

damn kobe with 4 fouls in the 3rd (7 mins to go).. we're up only 2, does not look good.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

^ He got T'ed up too.

Matt Carroll is owning us. 19 pts off the bench.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Another horrible, yet predictable, loss...this time to a pathetic team.

Matt Carroll...why does this guy always kill us? For crying out loud...he sucks! Just stand in front of him!

Wasn't his foot all over the line on that last "three-pointer"?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

We can't buy a bucket near the rim. :no:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Another horrible, yet predictable, loss...this time to a pathetic team.
> 
> Matt Carroll...why does this guy always kill us? For crying out loud...he sucks! Just stand in front of him!
> 
> Wasn't his foot all over the line on that last "three-pointer"?



what? the game is not over yet.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Another horrible, yet predictable, loss...this time to a pathetic team.
> 
> Matt Carroll...why does this guy always kill us? For crying out loud...he sucks! Just stand in front of him!
> 
> Wasn't his foot all over the line on that last "three-pointer"?


POst this when the Lakers are down by ten with 30 seconds to go.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah seriously, it was like what a tie game in the 3rd when you started complaining.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

So is Kwame hurt?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Damn, Radman is killing me, I dont know why I still keep him in my fantasy team. Where is Cook?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I dont think Kobe is gonna let this team lose


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

TM said:


> I dont think Kobe is gonna let this team lose


Has he ever?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Lynx said:


> Has he ever?


In the Xmas game lol I am still mad about that game haha
Damn, that kid Morrison is good, 1-15 from the field


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers suck at offensive glass.

SMUSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

wow gerald is killing kobe in the post... put maurice on him maybe?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Over Time.

105-105


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers up 109-107 :clap:

Timeout, Cats. 2.26 left in OT.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

this game is awsome!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Cant believe this thing went into OT. Sheesh. Oh well as long as we cap the win, ill be happy.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

damn we're in OT? NBA.com is behind then.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Man, these Cats are scrappy when it comes to play Lakers. 

Game tied at 111 with 1 minute left in OT.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

god damnit, why do they have to delay the game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Going to 2nd OT.

We couldn't grab a ****ing board in 10 seconds.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

if we don't win im not going ot watch the rest of the delayed game damnit.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Wow, this is horrible. Odom's value is very apparent and obvious in these kind of games.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh SNAP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

we lose...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

umm when do we trade kwame away.hes terrible...3 Baskets....3


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

whats the score? 117-113?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

we need a basket...BADDDDLY..we suck so much tonite..


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

wtf we always lose to these ****ty *** teams....this is starting to piss me off


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

SoCalfan21 said:


> umm when do we trade kwame away.hes terrible...3 Baskets....3


Actually, 4 baskets but he does have 15 boards to go along with it. He just couldn't breathe at the freebie line.

Kobe with a bucket and 1

116-117 Cats with 1:27 minute left in 2nd OT


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

it's not over. after Kobe hits this, it's a 1 point game.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Kobe cant buy a call damn it


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lynx said:


> Actually, 4 baskets but he does have 15 boards to go along with it. He just couldn't breathe at the freebie line.


i was talking about 3 pick n rolls...raymond felton and emeka that he didnt stop from happening


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

this is just a heart breaker waiting to happen i swear...just like all the ****ty teams they play against


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

it's tied though? isn't it? damnit, post the score and dont just say that.. im left hanging here.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

WOW. Kobe missed the second FT. RARE

117-117 with 50 seconds left in 2nd OT.

*KOBE ANSWERED BACK WITH A 3-POINTER! 

120-120 with 20 sec left.

TIMEOUT, CATS*


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

THANK YOU KIND SIR.. damn, i wish i could be watching.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

afobisme said:


> it's tied though? isn't it? damnit, post the score and dont just say that.. im left hanging here.


120-120 charlotte ball with :21 seconds


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

afobisme said:


> it's tied though? isn't it? damnit, post the score and dont just say that.. im left hanging here.


sorry bro...120-120...felton hit a 3 then kobe 3 21.6 left in 2OT


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Kobe for 3, tied it up


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

killing me, killing me!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Felton miss


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

1.9 seconds left, Lakers time out, tied game


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*felton Missed The 10-footer Jumper

Rebound Luke

Timeout, Lakers

02.2 Sec Left.

Tie Game At 120*


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

oh i smell it, we're gonna win it with a buzzer beater!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

2.2 seconds left Lakers ball


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

3ot


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

damn.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*3rd Over Time!!!!

Kobe With 56 Pts, Season High. Good thing is Gerald Wallace has fouled out*


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Im glad we are at the end of the road trip


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

damn PULLING MY HAIR OUT


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn this is killing me. I can't get the game, because I am blacked out on League Pass and the game is delayed on KCal. What a friggin joke.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

HKF said:


> Damn this is killing me. I can't get the game, because I am blacked out on League Pass and the game is delayed on KCal. What a friggin joke.


i feel your pain.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Kwame wins the tip.

Mo made the bucket, assist by Luke

Robinson missed, Kwame turned it over. 

Robinson missed the layup. Cats with another ****ing offensive board. Layup made by Robinson.

Mo missed the jumper.

Okafor with a board. Okafor made the bucket and then Kwame called for offensive foul. :sigh: 

122-124, CATS - 2:43 sec left in 3rd OT.*


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kwame is not a good clutch player.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

why the **** are we going away from kobe...this is bull****


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i have to be a diehard lakers fan to actually accept kwame on our team....hes a joke


126-124 bobcats

kwame turns it over


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe with a bucket AND 1

Kobe missed the FT. :boohoo2: CAts with the board, AGAIN

Bad pass by Robinson and then Kwame turns it over. :laugh:

124-126, Cats - 1:28 left in 3rd OT


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kwame's not that bad, he's just not meant for crunchtime.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

derek anderson shooting 3 free throws...

126-124...im sure this game is over withg 1:14 left


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

game over kobe misses 3 were down 5


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe is fouled out.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Misery, Misery, Misery.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

damn l;ajkdferadszfzcvzxdfasdf


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What a bad loss? Why can't these guys come ready to play on the road? Damnit.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

wow we lose to another crappy eastern conference team....Odom...come baaaackkk please


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

This loss is going to be hard to digest...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What a load of **edit**. I am so pissed off right now. 

The refs have been making uneven and biased foul calls all game long and now it just cost us big time.

How the **** was that a charge?!!!! WTF?!!!

Yet Gerald Wallace got the blocking foul on Kwame?! Kwame was there for 2 seconds and Anderson moved under Kobe after he jumped in the air.

I have honestly never seen a bigger lump of bull in my life. We got completely and utterly gypped.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

****, it is over Kobe is foul out


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Kobe has 57 and the Lakers lose; ouch.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

:verysad:

Kobe fouling out twice on this road trip.

:boohoo2:

We couldn't grab a board when needed to. I knew we were in trouble when we gave up season high 42 pts in a qtr to a team that will not make playoffs this year and next two more years.

Kobe played great but he had to force some shots. Vlad will be hearing from Phil more than often. Collectively, we suck...*SUCK* on defense.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

We should have gone 5-1 with Odom, and 4-2 without him but.. Damn it, oh well, back to Staple Center and another crappy team waiting for us, lets see what we can do.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lynx said:


> *Vlad *will be hearing from Phil more than often.


And Kwame....two turnovers in double over time

:verysad:ODOM!!!! WHERE ARE YOU!!!!!!:verysad:

Till Next Game. GO LAKERS!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> What a load of ****ing bull****. I am so pissed off right now.
> 
> The refs have been making uneven and biased foul calls all game long and now it just cost us big time.
> 
> ...


The Anderson call could have gone either way (IMO), but that Kwame call was just awfull and cost the lakers the game. He was out side the restricted area for crying out loud.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Im just really disappointed here guys, I dont know what to make of this team, continuing its trend to lose to bad teams.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Im just really *disappointed* here guys, *I dont know what to make of this team*, continuing its trend to lose to bad teams.


Odom not here....too soon to evaluate.

there's also no reason to be disappointed - that's Phil and Kobe's job.:biggrin: 

the Lakers still have a good record (19-11) and that all we can ask for while Odom is out; now if Odom comes back and the Lakers still fall below .500 and miss the playoffs then yeah, we can be disappointed.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

The One said:


> Odom not here....too soon to evaluate.
> 
> there's also no reason to be disappointed - that's Phil and Kobe's job.:biggrin: .


Haha yeah I hear ya man, its just so frustrating losing to a 7-21 team man  Im losing my senses.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

i am not dissapointe
d because i am also a bobcats fan and kobe played his heart out


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

what the hell is up with the world


----------



## AliG (Dec 26, 2006)

Lakers has no hope of winning another ring until they can replace these guys: Kwame, Radmanovic, Vujacic, Parker

These guys just doesn't have it. They're not tough enough mentally, you can see in their eyes that they're scared to death during clutch time.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

The only thing that comforts me in this loss is:"the Bobcats were able to get another win against a good team. Five of Charlotte's eight victories have come against Utah, Detroit, Orlando, San Antonio, and the Lakers."

Apparently we lose to crappy teams, whilst they win against the best of them  Eh, well, finally back to Staples, I hope for the best.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Second 50 point game for Kobe this year in which he ended up on the losing side I believe


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

This is one of those games that if we had Odom, we would have gotten the W for sure.

Odom is our best rebounder and the reason we lost this game is because of their 2nd chance points.

Look at their offensive rebounds compared to ours. That is just unacceptable.

Tough tough lose.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Husstla said:


> Second 50 point game for Kobe this year in which he ended up on the losing side I believe


Kobe scored 52 pts against Jazz on Nov. 30th and Lakers beat Jazz.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

This is annoying. Why does this happen to the Lakers? Whenever we play a crappy team, we it is a guaranteed L for sure. Phil and Kobe needs to sort this out. Is it because the Lakers underestimate their opponents. After leading 30-18, they let the Bobcats score 42 in the second quarter. And freaking Radman was useless, when you need him to score.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I hate myself. Need Emo music.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

With Philly coming to town on Sunday, I am already scared. I think Iggy will torch the Lakers this time.


----------

